# virtual dj on android tablet?



## djdribillz (Aug 22, 2011)

im wanting a tablet like the 7" android 2.2 but will only purchase it if it can run virtual dj faultlessly. anyone know anything about this?????

alternatively, what touchscreen tablets/'pads' will take this, and please dont suggest an ipad unless it is really that good...

thanks


----------

